# ThePitCrew



## Bout2getReal (Oct 2, 2012)

You guys might know me from a few other sites and hopefully soon you guys will know why i am here  . Untill then ill be around tryin to get to know some of you guys i dont know and looking through the threads.

Pit


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2012)

ThePitCrew, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## darksidefitness (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## charley (Oct 2, 2012)

*

  welcome !!
*


----------



## brazey (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Cork (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard!.  I don't know you from other sites but hopefully you get busy here.  It's a great place.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope to make it a little better soon


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Welcome to the board!!!*


----------



## Linval (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Hope to make it a little better soon



Another Jew?


----------



## Bout2getReal (Oct 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Another Jew?



Only if your girl likes blowing them. Sup Captn


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Only if your girl likes blowing them. Sup Captn






Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 25, 2012)

*WELCOME!!!*
I'm a noob to this board as well.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 29, 2012)

Whats up bro ...loving the pits!!!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Oct 29, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Whats up bro ...loving the pits!!!



We are official on here now go check out the sponsor section


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 29, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> We are official on here now go check out the sponsor section



AMA has been official...they just figured that out here . It's a beautiful thing my brother!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 30, 2012)

Website is very classy. Prices are reasonable. Checked shipping...also reasonable. Could add a few more items, who knows, maybe they will.
Pit answered PMs straightaway. Very customer service oriented. I expect great thing on this board from and for AMA.
Very professional.
Will probably place an order soon.


----------

